# Livery yards around Epsom



## M1nty (6 March 2013)

Hiya, has anyone been stabled at any of these yards in Epsom area?
Durdans, Woodruffe or Headley Park Farm stables please? All 3 look lovely but wanted any info from anyone who has used or using any one them? Good all year grazing essential!

Thanks


----------



## Lucy_Ally (6 March 2013)

I looked at them all. 
Woodruffe: great facilities and hacking on the downs. Very limited grazing.
Durdans: good facilities and hacking on the downs. Limited individual turnout so no go for me.
Headley Park: fabulous facilities. No vacancies when I looked, very expensive and close to M25.

Others to consider are Lucy Gasston's in Headley, Hallega in Headley, Glanmire in Epsom. 

I live in Epsom but horse was in Effingham and now in Dorking. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## JenJ (6 March 2013)

Pretty much as Lucy said!

I've actually just left Woodruffe after just over a year there. It is a lovely yard with lovely people and fantastic facilities, but the turnout is limited. 

I'm now at a yard on the other side of Leatherhead with much better grazing - there's a vacancy there at the moment, so if you're interested PM me


----------



## M1nty (6 March 2013)

Lucy, Thanks very much thats great, althoygh not for u was Durdans good for all year grazing? My horse can go out with others.
Jenj - leatherhead maybe slighly too far? as I live in sutton and need my horse close for ease.


----------



## RachelFerd (6 March 2013)

Are you looking for DIY or Full livery?

If turnout is priority I would recommend here: http://dentsfarm.co.uk/ Dents Farm. Grazing is fantastic. It is DIY only but very accessibly from Sutton as literally straight down the A217.

I think Lucy Gasstons in Headley is pretty good for grazing and they have great facilities there.

Another yard with excellent grazing is Chace Farm stud in Ashtead who also have good hacking and lovely school. They are DIY/Assisted only as far as I am aware.


----------



## M1nty (6 March 2013)

Thanks Rachel, I will have a look at those too.


----------



## Lucy_Ally (8 March 2013)

That's interesting Mike007, I had heard since I considered it that there was an issue with strangles, but wasn't sure if it was just hearsay. As an outsider I thought it looked really nice, but with no individual turnout it just didn't work for me. A shame really as it is very close to my house!


----------



## st5050 (28 July 2013)

I would like to check many of these yards out soon as well....please PM me any inside info. Thanks! 

Sorry To hijack your post


----------



## Chichi (28 July 2013)

I spent 3 years at Woodruffe and would still be there if i had not moved away from the area. The turnout is limited but my horse was turned out at night so he still got more than 12 hours out in a field and as he did not need much grass that suited me very well. The facilities are nice, the people are lovely, they organise clinics and dressage competitions and nothing is too much trouble for the yard owner, i have to say since leaving i have struggled to find a yard that suited me as well as Woodruffe. I used to share a horse at gasston's yard but i did not like it there but then it was a while ago and things may have change. I don't have first hand experience of Glanmire but they had problems keeping their staff which to me is not a good sign. You could also try yards towards kingswood, banstead or walton on the hill. Good luck.


----------



## Suenomel (30 July 2013)

Hi, have you looked at Horton Farm? It has 24/7 turnout in the summer and good facilities at an affordable rate. It also has access to Horton park and Ashtead/Epsom Common to hack. 

PM if you want more info
Good luck


----------



## madsking (30 July 2013)

Agree with what the others have said about Woodruffe, Durdans etc. Hallega stables is meant to be excellent so definitely worth looking at. Two friends were at Gasstons and although they have a lot of grazing they don't need much of an excuse not to turn the horses out which was one of the reasons one of my friends left. The other found them very inflexible with regards to feeding and very much want it done their way and no other way. Great facilities though.


----------

